# I strongly disagree with my"agreed" EDD!!



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear Emilycaitlin,

First of all thank you for all the time you put on FF there are so many people who are very grateful to you and the other ask the expert team!

Now for my rant!

I had my dating scan today and my EDD was brought forward by 10 days. This would mean I conceived on day 3 of my period. I am *100% sure of my dates * and I also know the earliest I had sex in that cycle was day 11 (sex is not something that happens every day in our house!) as we have been trying to conceive for 2 yrs and I always mentally make a note, when I found I had conceived I knew exactly when it was we had BMS.

I guess I could have conceived day 11 to day 15. My cycles are regular 28 days and I ovulate on day 14 (I have spent enough on ov kits to know) although I understand that particular cycle it may have been on a different day I couldnt have got pregnant before I actually had sex.

I understand the reason they go by the scan is that all embryos grow as the same rate for the first 12 weeks however I just cannot believe that out of every single embryo/fetus in the whole world there is not just one who is a bit bigger or smaller.

No one will believe what I say. I am just told I must have got my dates muddled. I am spoken to as though I am a 3 yr old or just a bit scatty because I am pregnant!

I am concerned because now I am sure I will be induced earlier than my actual EDD and if I am not ready it will not work and I will end up with a CS which I dont want. I was so proud to have avoided one with the twins I dont want to have one now because of this.

If I go just a week over my actual EDD I will be 17 days over their EDD and I am sure they would never let me go to 2 weeks over my EDD.

In my notes is recorded my "agreed" EDD of 11th April (compared to mine of 21st). I never agreed this!

I am worried my nuchal will be inaccurate because of the date difference. Do you know if it will be?

Is there anything I can do to avoid being induced if I go over my EDD?

Any advice gratefully received

Love Melanie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for your appreciation xx  

I know how you feel about knowing exactly when you would have conceived, I was the same, when you go through infertility you know the exact times, minutes, seconds, from AF arriving till BMS!!  I was put forward a week, although I knew that was wrong!

Unfortunately, even though I know you are 100% positive, they won't change it now, no matter how much you tell them, they will stick with the scan.  

You don't HAVE to be induced, if it comes to that.  It is your decision in all of this pregnancy, they will give you the advice and infromation, but it is up to you, you can choose to be monitored either daily or every day to see how the baby is coping, but you don't have to have anything done that you don't want to have.

I don't think 10 days would have a huge bearing on your nuchal scan, but do mention it when you have it,

sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

